# She who may be our baby......Star



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

This wa taken with a phone, so not very good quality. Star - Rescue Poodle we are considering with my daughter (5, Faith). Faith named her Star because of a small white star on her chest.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

She really is a little cutie. I can sure see why you fell in love. Good luck on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Aw, she's adorable.  I totally think you're doing the right thing. Go on Sunday and see if you can figure out if this is a health thing, temperament thing, what. I think your gut at that point will tell you the right thing to do. Good luck!


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you for the support.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! She is a doll baby! I really hope she is the right poobaby for your family, because that is adorable!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is super cute! Have the volunteers started any grooming? Can you bring things to get her used to it? A lot of Poodle breeders start getting their pups used to grooming tools and being on a grooming table at a very young age. It would be one less thing she has to overcome later. Don't get me wrong I really do think she's adorable and I'm not saying she looks unkept, I just noticed the fuzzy face. I like that look, but I understand why most Poodle breeder start shaving their faces, feet and tail early. It makes them more comfortable and better behaved when they are being groomed later in life.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes she told me she would do it when we first adopted her, but I did not know about it and I said, "oh no, she's so cute like that". She said I need to, even if I don't plan on it now or I will have a hard time. I have seen her give her a bath and blow dry, but I do not think they concentrate on it that much at this point. Since she is basically already spoken for, and I originally declined. Actually, that is a great idea I can call and ask if she could go ahead and shave her face, feet and butt? Is that right? and then I could say, oh I spoke with the nusre lady and these are my concerns could you check when you shave her? Does that sound okay? Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

If it pops in your head, ask. That's my opinion, unfotunately my mind tends to go blank when I'm put on the spot. I've talked to a few breeders lately and after listening to their great advice, they always ask if I have a questions. Any other time, I could come up w/ dozens, but when I'm asked, I can't think of anything, LOL. I sent emails later though. The same thing happens when someone askes me what time it is; I completely forget how to tell time or even which wrist my watch is on. (What can I say, I was born a blonde.)

It may be better to have them do it before she comes home. She's used to those people and the environment. It would be less stressful and less risky when it comes to disease than taking her to another groomer later on. Most groomers know what face, feet and tail means or FFT for short, but don't assume either.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG that is so me, too!!. Well, I will try to write it down and keep it with me by the phone. Thanks for the encouragement and the laugh about the watch thing. LOL

I better get to bed or I won't be able to talk to anyone tomorrow. I'll let everyone know what she says.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a little cutie.
I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

She is a cutie :cute: but don't be surprised if she turns out bigger then they say she will


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks!! Purple Poodle , how big are we talking here? Of course, all they had to go on is her mother, who is pretty tall but thinish I do not know exact height but she was waying 13 lbs on intake, but she was a nursing puppy mill breeder so who knows how big she would have been had she been properly cared for. Star is 2.40 pounds right now but she is quite tall for 6-8 weeks, yes? I do not want her to be too small because of my daughter being so young, but I also hope she is not too big.The other girl in the litter (also black)is smaller. But the other two are boys and reddish and much bigger (super cute,also). So maybe the dad was big.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

By looking at the photo I would say she should be close to 10 pounds not 5 or 6 like you said in your other thread. We rescued a little puppy who was 2 pounds at 8 weeks and he is now almost 15 pounds at 6 months. But since you can see the mother I would guess she should be the same size if not a touch larger.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay. Thank you. I pretty much suspected she would be around 10-15 lbs. based on mom. I must have misworded my other thread, I definitely think that 5 or 6 lbs. might be too small for our family. I am a little nervous now that she may get really big. Maybe the father was a standard. I know there were standards at that same mill. Anyhow if she comes with us I will adjust to however it works out.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

*New and Improved*

She is groomed because I went in again. Also now she has some sort of lump on the back of her neck, I have insisted that she be looked at. They are saying maybe it is from a VAC. but those are hard and this is a pliable mass. I requested they ask the vet to do a fine needle aspiration, because I am not taking her home without knowing what that is. They never gave me an answer on the fostering. In the pics her eyes look kind of cloudy, I hope that is normal.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is so cute. I do hope that test reveal that she will be well. I wish you the best with this little one.
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG, she's is just precious! I hope everything works out well, I can't wait to see her grow up here.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

My dog got a lump from the vacination once in the smae place so that maybe what it is. She looks tiny in the picture's she is beautiful.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you evryone. I hope it works out too. I hope it was a vac. She is small, but she is estimated to be 8 weeks so maybe she will really take off growing soon. The good news is the groomer said she was soooo good that she even let her paint her toenails and she wished they were all so good. Hopefully it's not cause she is not feeling well, but just well behaved. Here are a few more pics at the Rescue. I am really leaning towards taking her....depending of course on the vet checking the lump and well puppy. My daughter and our neighbor's daughter are helping with these pics...so....


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it's good that you're concerned, but Harley has been laid back since day one. There was never a crazy puppy stage and while he did have a battle w/ parvo, he recovered quickly and is healthy as can be. He was mellow the day I picked him up and mellow after he was released from the vet. Some dogs just aren't energetic. I personally can't stand hyper dogs. My SIL's standard can be hyper and when he's left w/ me I take him walking/jogging so he'll lounge around the house, the way I like.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

I need to remove one of these pics, does anyone know how? I can't believe I spelled weighing as waying in an earlier post. How embarrassing!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think Harley_chik is right. I've got two very different temperaments at my house in standards. Harry is very energetic and Jasper is a much more laid back puppy. I think you can judge this for yourself and get your peace of mind after you get test results from the vet.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, she weighed in at 2.5 yesterday so today they are going to ask the vet if she is okay to spay today. I am going to go up later and see. She is not gaining weight fast enough though, to me and yesterday she spit up clear liquid when we were playing with her. The volunteer told me one of the workers said that she did get the lump from the distemper vaccine. The others in the litter did not...... I can accept all her faults but I really think they need to have a vet check her out before I take her. Surely they will get a better price if there are major health issues and if there are I need to know before I take her home. When we went yesterday she ran up to the cage door jumped and for the fist time barked two little barks. Then of course the other sin the litter stamped on her but she tried to fight them off and fought to get to us when we opened the cage. It was cute. I hope she is well because we are really loving her, but a serious illness I am not emotionally prepared for at this point. (We've been through that recently) and even when it's an elderly dog and expected it is still heartbreaking, and I just cannot do it right now.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I have my fingers crossed for you, I really hope she works out.  Hopefully if she does get spayed then she can get a general check out at that point.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks I have mine crossed too, but next time when it is a dog just for me and I have all the time/money to wait however long needs be, I think I am going to hold out for a dog who has been health tested and a breeder I feel okay giving money to, even if I have to travel out of state. I guess there are still worries but it seems the chances of serious illness are greatly diminished that way. I know some people in the rescue world do not believe in ever breeding, but I feel if it is a responsible breeder is not only okay but neccesary. I have learned alot from this forum.


----------



## Starly (Oct 1, 2009)

Harley_chick,

What kind of dog is Harley? I think I read it in one of your posts earlier but now I cannot find it.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Harley's a Rottweiler.


----------

